# Back bench preparation for transplant



## asrabian (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi everyone-

I am wondering if anyone has noticed that as of 2010, medicare has stopped paying for the 50325 (back bench prep) for organ transplation stating it's not medically necessary. I was just posting 2 payments and both patients had the code denied, but my transplants from 2009 all had the back bench paid. In fact, Medicare was one of the few paying the back bench prep.

Thank you!

Andi 
RIH Division of Transplant Services 
asrabian@usasurg.org


----------



## Robin R (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Andi!

I code for transplant surgery & work on denials.  I have not seen any backbench denials.  (Of course, now that I say that we probably will!  LOL)  

I can tell you that we have been getting a lot of "medical necessity" denials from Medicare in general lately.  I've found that once I mail a Medicare Redetermination Form with the Operative Report, they will pay.

I hope this helps!


----------



## snbernstein (Feb 25, 2010)

*stuart b.*

I noticed yesterday when I checked the medicare fee schedule for backbench preparation for lung transplants that there were no fees listed for the cpt code.


----------

